# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Assisted hatching-da ili ne?

## pčelica2009

Molim razmišljanja-da li se to provodi kod nas i kakva ste imale iskustva sa dr. kada ste ih pitale za to?

----------


## ina33

> Molim razmišljanja-da li se to provodi kod nas i kakva ste imale iskustva sa dr. kada ste ih pitale za to?


U mariboru se provodi, ne prezentira se kao nekakvo "čudo", tj. na smrzlićima u pravilu rade assisted hatching jer, ako sam dobro skužila, opna se malo stvrdne zbog odmrzavanja-zamrzavanja (to se ništa dodatno ne naplaćuje, koliko se sjećam), ali za svježe embrije prof. V. to nije savjetovao. Kako je u našim klinikama ne znam.

----------


## Vali

Navodno postoje dvije varijante, kemijska i laserska. Laserska je kao bolja i skuplja, a veli dr. R da je rade samo u Postojni (naravno od klinika u našoj blizini).

----------


## rotty

Bas je jedna djevojka sa kojom sam cekala transfer pitala u prolazu prof. Vlaisavljevica za assisted (radilo se o "svjezoj" blastici) i on je rekao  - ma neeee, nema potrebe, nisam za to i necemo raditi. Eto....vjerovatno stvarno primjenjuju samo na smrzlice

----------


## ina33

> Bas je jedna djevojka sa kojom sam cekala transfer pitala u prolazu prof. Vlaisavljevica za assisted (radilo se o "svjezoj" blastici) i on je rekao  - ma neeee, nema potrebe, nisam za to i necemo raditi. Eto....vjerovatno stvarno primjenjuju samo na smrzlice


Da, to je to što je i meni rekao - da im se nije pokazalo da nosi bolje rezultate za svježe embrije, nego to rade za smrzliće.

----------


## pčelica2009

Našla sam na nekoj stranici da jedna bolnica iz SAD primjenjuje često kod žena iznad 35,koje su imale puno ivf neuspješnih i da- Ina u pravu si-kod zamrznutih jer se pri zamrzavanju stvrdne zona pelucide.

----------

